# New guide to fitting refillable LPG bottles added



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks to Mat Windrum we now have a very in depth look at fitting refillable LPG gas bottle to your motorhome. The article is in the FAQ section here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/faq.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not nitpicking but could be important if someone is looking for the company.

The references to Gasflow should read Gaslow I think.

See www.gaslow.co.uk


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorted now, cheers for the headsup


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re-filable LPG tanks*

Read something this week that said vehicles with re-fillable LPG tanks are not allowed through the Channel Tunnel. 

Does anyone know if this applies to other tunnels anywhere? :?:


----------



## 92387 (May 1, 2005)

*Professionally fitted systems*

The Gaslow system is available to be fitted directly, like how i had mine done by a company called Leisure Gas Services.

www.leisuregasservices.co.uk

They offer a molbile service and the full gaslow product range in which they will arange at a convenient location to fit. For myself i arranged it that they came to my house. All the system once installed was professionaly tested for leaks etc and left up and running.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Caz

I think you will find that Eurotunnel have now removed their ban, although they still have some restictions.

John.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Buzz word around the show at York, is that these fillable bottles are going to be outlawed!!? 

Something to do with the filling to 80% capacity safety measures? and no cut-off device to prevent overfill.

Perhaps someone from the learned panel can enlighten us :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I wasn't at York - though only 45 miles away at the time, ggrrrr... - but as far as I'm aware only MTH's lightweight bottles currently don't have the 80% fill valve fitted, and they hoped/expected they would have this by October.

As to a ban, well I can imagine Calor would like a general one on all refillables ......

I could imagine a ban on systems with no auto cut-off, but these are so few and far between they can hardly be registering a general concern, and the whole of the US' RV gas systems seem to operate safely without them.....

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Calor are obviously worried their profit margins are going to suffer with the growing popularity of refillables and have advised all their stockists not to refill user owned cylinders with an excuse about health and safety regs and insurance implications. This doesnt include permanently fitted tanks, so who is to say what constitutes a permanently fitted tank? Theres been a few posts recently about this. had a look on www.calor.co.uk but cant find any mention about it on the site, theres also been a press release in oct MMM.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Permanantly fitted tanks do have a cut-off valve, (ie my dual fuel vectra)
but these bottles selling at shows for a couple of hundred quid don't...!

So a safety issue arises when pump pressure overcomes container pressure and liquid gas leakage occurs on forecourts, I can see why questions are been raised.

The guy on the stand said qoute "hold it up in the air and you can see how much is in it,..just like a *** lighter" unquote 8O 

Inspires confidence doesn't it!..

I'm not entirely convinced that Calor sales will be dented by the up and coming introduction of refillable gas containers, in the forseeable future.

Calor Gas is a huge business that has been going for over 60 years,
they supply gas to everyone and their uncle!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

M&D,

Just to clarify, the fibreglass see thru type you mention has no overfill device as you say but the metal types as supplied by gaslow and mth autogas have an 80% stop fill device fitted which prevents overfill.

pete.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I have a 26litre refillable cylinder, got it from TB Turbo's at Lancaster and it is fitted with a 80% safety margin relief valve. Its fitted in my gas locker as tight as a fixed tank and just as safe.
So I supose the next question to be asked is "What is the definition of Fixed".
Regards, Eddie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It would seem Eddie that the chances of getting your tank filled are down to the whims of a forecourt attendant!

On the other hand, if you pulled in to a gas station with your M/H, opened a flap or locker door next to the LPG pump, who's going to question what your doing?

No intention of being disrespectful to our juniors, but will the girl/boy in the kiosk have a clue regarding gas filling regulations?


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

You've it the nail on the head M & D, I did just that the other night on my way home, nobody took the slightest notice. Regards Eddie


----------



## 92387 (May 1, 2005)

I'll agree to that, i have filled my gaslow cylinders up numerous times with no problem. Like what was said above, it seems that its the lightweight bottles from mth that dont seem to have an 80% cut off. I was also told that i was supposed to watch and lift the bottle in the air whilst filling up!i then said obviously; well what hapens if i overfill the bottle!i was told and i quote 'to go into a field and vent it off'. I laughed and walked away!
Surely this cannot be the advice of an experienced company!...perhaps thats where lies the answer.

Like i have said before i have the gaslow range fitted by the guys at Leisure gas services, and i've had not one problem. They all came with the 80% cutt off, certificates for the approved parts etc. I would highly recmmend them to anyone. If not already seen above their site is www.leisuregasservices.co.uk


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Professionally fitted systems*



jack40 said:


> The Gaslow system is available to be fitted directly, like how i had mine done by a company called Leisure Gas Services.
> 
> www.leisuregasservices.co.uk
> 
> They offer a molbile service and the full gaslow product range in which they will arange at a convenient location to fit. For myself i arranged it that they came to my house. All the system once installed was professionaly tested for leaks etc and left up and running.


I have just used these guys to fit up my van. Called them yesterday for a price list, found out they were in my area doing another van and hey presto, 4 hours later I was a proud owner!!

I am still a little stunned actually as was only considering the idea 8O

That said, they were good guys, worked quickly, cleanly and the price was right. The bottles (2 x 11kg) have an 80% cut off bit inside for safety reasons ... I think someone was asking about this in the post? They are not the lightweight ones - and they are just slightly smaller than the 13kg propane bottles.

leigh


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

O.K then, is it cost effective to have a permanent tank fitted to the vehicle?

A refill on a 7kg calor bottle costs around £11 to £13 (ish) depending on vendor.

To refill a tank of same capacity costs around £4 to £5 (ish) at pump.

I change bottled calor every 3/4 mths....

So how much does it cost to have a refillable tank fitted, and how long would it take to see a return on my investment? :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave, you really must try to make Mandy more cups of tea.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yeah.... your'e probably right mate


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Looks very interesting, what sort of price are we talking about to have the system fitted ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just had mine fitted (same day as wurz) by www.leisuregasservices.co.uk and it cost £55 for fitting and they add a mileage charge on top @ 25p per mile (they are based in Leicester) to your home, not cheap but a fair price if you're not into messing around with gas installations (me). Very helpful and proffesional people and did a first class job on my van.

I would recommend having the remote fill put into the sidewall of the van (no extra cost), then there shouldn't be any problems with garages refusing to fill because of recent scares/press releases from calor uk. You just turn up at the garage and refill, just like anyone else with a permanently fitted tank. I think the problem in the future will be when you remove the bottle from the locker to refil, this is what calor are advising their dealers against due to health & safety issues (in my HO the recent press releases are due to calor being worried they will lose custom to the growing popularity of this product). If you dont want to cut a hole in your van for warranty/resale reasons, then i'm sure it would be possible to knock up a bracket for inside the gas locker. This wan't possible on mine, its a REALLY small gas locker.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mandy & Dave;

Evenin', In reply to your question, it depends on your usage of gas and at what time of year you intend to travel, we intend to do a fair bit of out of season travelling and also in cold conditions, with no hook up available or when it is, at low amps, I would estimate a 6kg bottle not lasting much longer than 2 - 3 days max in these conditions with gas heating on a lot if not all of the time so a refillable is invaluable for us. If you do your travelling mainly on sites with hook up or outside winter then obviously it would take a long time to recoup your costs and probably wouldn't be a valid proposition.

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually M&D, I don't think I would go for a fitted tank unless I was sure that I wasn't going to upgrade my van for a few years. 

With the refillable bottles they are easy to remove and take with you for your new van and you could get a blanking cap for the external filler point. 

Now when I get my full on A class luxury yacht sized motorhome with inbuilt jacuzzi etc, you can be sure I'll have a fitted tank :lol: 

Leigh


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete,and Wurz,
I suppose realistically we need to decide which way to go, tank or bottle.

But as you rightly say Leigh, changing M/H does raise issues regarding expenditure.

I wish to change/upgrade but not presently, (waiting till daughter finishes school) and maybe in a few years time refillable tanks will be a standard fitting, or if not a dealer fitted option. And if that happens, then all issues regarding filling at LPG stations, should become a thing of the past 8)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*GAS TANK*

Its not just the economics, its the convienience.
Have a look at mine for example

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/GASKIT.htm


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Anonymous, As I understand it refillable "tanks" are not allowed through the channel tunnel but bottles that you can turn off are. Perhaps one of our frequent travellers can confirm for you.
Ian


----------

